# Seth's Northampton Monster Highway



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Finally, got the SNMH underway. first question.
I am planning on using some tyco guard rails, but wanted to try painting them flat grey. Anyone ever had problems with this down the road (I guess I'm worried about chipping and flaking off).
And oh yea, pictures will be coming, my cameras been taking bad out of focus pics lately, and I'm gonna try the wifes camera. (do cameras have an adjuster on them for focus? or do they get bad? cameras about 6 years old)


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Hey Ed I think some of those clips we were talking about are in this pile.










Next time I'm heading south I drop 'em off.

Or if you got a net I'll stick 'em in a bottle and throw it in the river, they should float by in about 10 minutes.

:jest:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I had some success...*

2 layouts ago I painted orange guardrail. #1 make sure it's clean and degreased. #2 use good name brand paint that is made to stick to plastic. If ya cheap-out and use whatever is left in the garage... you'll wish you hadn't. #3 is tedious, but helps... Paint the pieces on a spare piece (or pieces) of curved track like you are using, sort of like a jig. OR... drill holes into a piece of plywood using loose track as a template. The problems for painted guardrail begin with flexing them IMHO. The paint does not flex like the plastic does. Paint it with the pieces straight and it's gonna crack when you bend it to install it. When the flex is limited the paint stays intact. We paint our little cars and we flex and fool them to a certain extent they stay relatively good looking. I found the guardrail does too if you pre-bend and then paint. #4 is use light coats and don't be afraid to prime lightly. I used (Rusty-O I think) silver grey for primer and then Hammered Finish Silver as a topcoat. I highly suggest testing your chosen method AND your choice of paint too. Before you commit know what you picked will work. I think if the guardrail isn't constantly removed/reinstalled you should have good luck. nd


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey Ed,
You could try dying the yellow guardrails.
On your camera, look at the infra red eye, and see if its dirty, also check the lens.
Cant wait to see it...

Rich


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Or just get your eyes checked. :tongue:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Doh !*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey Ed, You could try dying the yellow guardrails. Rich


Rich may have found the answer... Hiding in plain sight... I betcha it'll work too. If guys can dye dark plastic chassis a lighter different color... makes sense you could dye a light color guardrail a darker color... maybe even easier. 

Also... I wonder if Autoworld will sell any of their new grey guardrail separately?? 

Anyway you get it done... grey or silver beats orange or yellow hands down. nd


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

go Daddy-O go,

I plan on using the plastic type gray paint on the curved track painting method like Nuther Dave did on his. Maybee some of those clips also with billboards to give that race track look where needed.

Bob...Warp speed ahead Seth ( pull that controler all the way down on the straights  )...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Rustoleum spray worked great. check out the new pictures, still work to do but its getting neater.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Great new pictures!!! That camera is working much better!!! Good looking landscaping going on here, like the elevation change. All them monsters you got are gonna be right at home, in the mansion...RM


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

theres already a Nosferatu in front of the Psycho house, and if you look to the left of the house, theres a Leprechaun and a deer in the woods.
I dread cleaning the plaster off the tracks.........


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome work Ed!!! Way to go!!!! :woohoo: Seth is gonna love it!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: You are making me rather jealous right now... I need to get cracking on mine again!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Coool -- Looks amazing already! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

By the way, Ed, you're making it extremely difficult for me to not build my Bates and Addams family houses now... I don't have the right supplies to make them scary looking yet.. biting my lip.. No!! Stop thinking about it!!! :tongue:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey DaDDY-O,

Bet Seth and you are having a blast on that Monster Highway! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...you got lots done...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

an overall view, not all detailing done, but you get the drift.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I bet you and Seth are having a blast on that track!!!! Looks great Ed!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

